# 1200 calorie shake



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

I find it hard to eat a lot but found a mass gainer on ebay for £49 for 8kg !

i have a half serving 600cals four times a day on top of usual diet, so have upped my intake by 2400cals. and upped my protein by 150g !


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

it will likely be very high in sugar or just blended oats. make sure you still get micro's from every other food


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've seen it for £48 you got ripped off


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

how many grams of carbs? and how many grams of those carbs are sugars mate?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

All well and good if you don't mind your sugar intake being through the roof :thumb:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Dude just add some olive oil to you oat/whey/dairy blend. It will be cheaper.


----------



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

ingredients look good M-Force MASS XL

Looks like a good balance to me ?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

This?

http://www.muscleforcesupplements.com/products/840/muscleforce-mforce-massxl-4kg.html

77g of carbs per 100g.

Mind you, it also says there are 144.67g total per 100g, which is amazing!


----------



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

thats the one !


----------



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

mixmanx said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.muscleforcesupplements.com/products/840/muscleforce-mforce-massxl-4kg.html
> 
> ...


thats the one !


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

100g oats, 50g whey, half pint of milk half pint water, 4 eeg whites, 2 scoops natty peanut butter, 1 banana and a dash of cinamon, 1200 cals but good for you and miles cheaper


----------



## Tim69 (Jul 27, 2014)

Is this powder any good?! Very cheap


----------

